# (H) Thrall - Hier kann man sich Zeit lassen...



## Illiya (16. August 2016)

*Lass dir Zeit!* ist das Motto unserer Gilde

Die dunklen Veteranen ist eine Gilde in der man sich Zeit lassen kann.

- Ihr habt kein Interesse daran einen Char in Rekordzeit auf max Level zu bringen
- Der Endcontent kann ruhig noch ein wenig auf euch warten
- Ihr wollt mal wieder alles von WoW sehen und die Geschichte miterleben
- Ihr wart mal in einer Levelstoppgilde und habt einen Char den ihr gerne weiter bringen und pflegen würdet
- Ihr seid Neueinsteiger und wollt alles Schritt für Schritt lernen und erleben

*Dann seid ihr hier genau richtig!*

Ich war selbst eine lange Zeit in einer Levelstoppgilde und setze das Konzept nun mit meinem Char fort, wenn auch nur mit eigenen Regeln. Der Endcontent und alle Raids die über den LFR hinaus gingen waren noch nie mein Ding, denn das Questen ist meine Passion.

Ich suche nun nach Gleichgesinnten die ebenfalls keine Lust auf Stress und große Verpflichtungen haben, sondern einfach nur in Ruhe und netter Gesellschaft WoW erleben wollen. Man kann sich gegenseitig bei verschiedenen Dingen unterstützen wie Erfolgen die man schon immer machen wollte, alte Raids für Mounts und Moggear besuchen oder einfach mal jemandem helfen der gerade eine schwere Quest vor sich hat.

*Regeln?*
Kurz es gibt keine.
Außer man erlegt sich selbst welche auf wie Levelstopps, kein Accountgear oder sonstiges.
Natürlich sollte man sich zu benehmen wissen, aber das ist wohl Standard 

*Mit welchen Vorraussetzungen darf man Mitglied werden?*
Egal ob Level 1, Level 110, Neueinsteiger oder alter Hase es ist jeder bei uns willkommen der sich mit einem der oben genannten Punkten identifizieren kann.

*Wie kann ich euch beitreten?*
Am besten einfach kurz auf der Homepage melden:
http://wowgilden.net/die-dunklen-veteranen

Bisher sind wir noch nicht viele, doch ich hoffe es gibt noch ein paar Spieler da draußen die nicht dem Mainstream folgen ;P

Liebe Grüße
Schiya

**NEU**
Mittlerweile kristalliert sich auch eine Art Levelstoppgemeinschaft in unserer Gilde die sich viel mit einem Char beschäftig, Levelstopps einlegen und sich gegenseitig bei allerlei Dingen unterstützen. Ein großes Ziel wird irgendwann der Herold der Titanen sein, da dieser Erfolg allen noch fehlt. Hierzu werden wir uns gegenseitig beim Gear farmen durch Highlevel Chars unterstützen und den Raids mit RnD's auffüllen, falls wir zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht genügend in der Gilde sein sollten.
Level sind gemischt, der höchste ist zur Zeit 75 der kleinste hast gerade erst begonnen. Kleine Level werden unterstütz von jenen die schon weiter sind. So kommen die kleineren besser voran und die großen leveln nicht davon. Ziel der Sache ist es das Level etwas anzugleichen damit die Unterschiede nicht so groß bleiben.
Es gibt keine Regeln jeder setzt sich seine eigegen, feste Stopps gibt es keine man sollte nur versuchen immer etwa im Bereich von etwa 10 Level Unterschied zu bleiben damit man einfach mehr zusammen machen kann


----------



## Teroon (16. August 2016)

Ich wollte sowieso für das MMORPG Radio mal einen solchen Char hochlevlen (auch komplett ohne Erbstücke um das aktuelle Leveln zu testen) und dann natürlich auch möglichst viele Erfolge mitmachen. Da ich allerdings schon eine Gilde auf Thrall habe, wird es mit dem Gildenbeitritt schwierig. Aber vieleicht kann man sich da ja gegenseitig unterstützen.


----------



## Illiya (17. August 2016)

Ja klar warum nicht  Man müsste dann eine Plattform fnden auf der man sich austauschen kann und vielleicht auch bissel zeigt was man schon alles geschafft hat. Ich kann dir anbieten das du einen Twink in unsere Gilde bringst den man zur Kommunikation nutz. Dann kann ich dich auch auf unserer Homepage freischalten.


----------



## Teroon (17. August 2016)

Wunderbar.

Ich hatte sowieso vor mir für das Projekt einen neuen Level 1 Char zu erstellen. Insofern passt das ganz gut.

Wenn ihr möchtet könnt ihr das Projekt auch gerne bei uns im Forum im Bereich für Fremd- und Bündnisgilden vorstellen: http://forum.gaming-community-gothic.de/forumdisplay.php?15-Fremdgilden-B%FCndnisgilden-amp-Onlineportale

 

Ansonsten melde ich mich dann nochmal ingame mit dem Cahr.


----------



## Illiya (7. September 2016)

Wir suchen weiterhin mutige Mitspieler die sich der Herausforderung eines perfekten Chars stellen wollen 

Bei uns ist jeder willkommen egal ob schon ewig dabei, Neueinsteiger oder Wiedereinsteiger


----------



## Illiya (22. September 2016)

kleine Konzept änderung und /push


----------



## Illiya (12. November 2016)

Wir suchen weiterhin nach Mitgliedern die sich gerne Zeit im Spiel lassen 

**NEU**
Mittlerweile kristalliert sich auch eine Art Levelstoppgemeinschaft in unserer Gilde die sich viel mit einem Char beschäftig, Levelstopps einlegen und sich gegenseitig bei allerlei Dingen unterstützen. Ein großes Ziel wird irgendwann der Herold der Titanen sein, da dieser Erfolg allen noch fehlt. Hierzu werden wir uns gegenseitig beim Gear farmen durch Highlevel Chars unterstützen und den Raids mit RnD's auffüllen, falls wir zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht genügend in der Gilde sein sollten.
Level sind gemischt, der höchste ist zur Zeit 75 der kleinste hast gerade erst begonnen. Kleine Level werden unterstütz von jenen die schon weiter sind. So kommen die kleineren besser voran und die großen leveln nicht davon. Ziel der Sache ist es das Level etwas anzugleichen damit die Unterschiede nicht so groß bleiben.
Es gibt keine Regeln jeder setzt sich seine eigegen, feste Stopps gibt es keine man sollte nur versuchen immer etwa im Bereich von etwa 10 Level Unterschied zu bleiben damit man einfach mehr zusammen machen kann


----------

